# box belly



## ryan999 (Mar 31, 2006)

my female platy has had a box shape belly for a little over a day should she give birth soon?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

not sure what you mean by box shaped.. You can usually tell by the gravid spot when they are close to giving birth - the darker the spot, the closer she is.. its located just before the lower fins where she poops


----------



## ryan999 (Mar 31, 2006)

yea i no about the gravid spot by box belly i mean she is getting square like the front of her bell....here are some pics


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I would say shes redy to pop. Make shur that the water conditions are good. She might be delaying giving berth


----------



## ryan999 (Mar 31, 2006)

nvm she died last night


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Im sorry. Do you now why?


----------

